# Hulei Style Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2007)

Hulei Style Taijiquan

http://www.9jtj.com/Showmoves.asp?id=14 

http://www.9jtj.com/Showmoves.asp?id=17


----------



## charyuop (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, I had never seen anything similar, but true that my Tai Chi knowledge is very limited. It seems having an avarage posture lower than Chen, but even here I might be wrong.
Something that seems more clear, not saying there is not in other styles, there are movements which appear having more evident (meaning not hidden) applications for attacks from behind.
I really liked that heavy hands wave like clouds at ground level. I wonder if it is to deflect a kick and then the switching movement of the hands is to twist the foot.

But in general I was impressed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually it shares a lot of similarity to Zhaobao, but that should not be that surprising it comes form the same Chen family member, Chen Qingping, and it was this Chen family memeber that taught the founder of Zhaobao. 

I will have to check but the founder of Hulei was Li Jingyan and he was either a student of the founder of Zhaobao (I think this is the case actually) or he was a student with the founder of Zhaobao. 

And it is lower that Chen for the most part. 

And it is pretty cool.


----------

